# Can I synch desktop to laptop?



## KNicholas2 (Apr 9, 2014)

With the newly released Lightroom Mobile, I can synch my iPad with my home computer while on the road.  Can I use the same synch technology to access the photos on my home desktop computer with the laptop computer that I use when traveling? 

Regards, Kim Nicholas Seattle, WA


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2014)

No, not at this time. Lightroom mobile will only run on an iPad at the moment.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2014)

I have LR5.4 running on both my laptop and my desktop.  I am syncing a Collection from the Desktop to see if I  can reach it via the laptop.  It is a tantalizing promise, though I expect it will not work (yet).  The iPad is a useless device for me  but being able to use a real mobile computer like you would an iPad would give me greater flexibility.


----------



## Rose Weir (Apr 12, 2014)

clee011: Did you get this test to work out?
Its the first 'use' of this mobile feature that has caught my attention.
I have applied the 'network path' between desktop and laptop (NOT the Windows homegroup routine) I wondered if using the network path linking would fit into this mobile structure. BUT if it is only set up for an iPad the configuration might be slightly different.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2014)

Not exactly.  Photos added to a LR Mobile Collection from the iPad show up on two different machines running LR  Sync's photos from one machine don't show up on the other or for that matter completely on the iPad either.


----------



## Fleetpond (May 4, 2014)

I was also interested in this so I tried the following:
I created a new catalogue with a collection of a few photos and synced them up to Lightroom mobile.
Closed Lightroom and made a copy of the Catalogue and Photos on my Laptop.

Then I found I could have both open at the same time and simple changes would synch across - e.g. Pick Flags, convert to B&W etc. Keywords did not synch, but I was expecting that.
The synchronisation was through the cloud not over my Lan, but this looks like a technology that might enable shared use (synchronised) of a single catalogue.

Early days, but very interesting.

Mark Hawes - Hampshire, UK


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2014)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum!  Interesting workaround.  Yes, it certainly looks like the technology could be extended to computer syncing in future.


----------

